# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  BOCCO, family robot, Yukai Engineering Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Yukai Engineering Inc.

bocco.me

facebook.com/BOCCOrobot

twitter.com/boccorobot

"BOCCO: The family robot that brings your loved ones closer" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

BOCCO : "The family robot that brings your loved ones closer."

Published on Jan 12, 2016




> BOCCO keeps you and your family together wherever you are.
> BOCCO will collaborate well with smart phone app and let you know the sensor information at home and also send/receive voice messages. 
> When you are out, you will be able to feel the presence of your family at home and also make it easier to communicate well with them through its message function. 
> BOCCO will help you communicate well with your family members in a joyful way!!

----------

